# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  استودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه

## وسن الدوسري

أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





(( أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه ))؛



هي تقال مرة واحدة على كل شيء يراد حفظه.

من آثارها المجربة النافعة:
حفظ الأموال و الأولاد وغيرهما من السرقة والتعدي.


* عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: ((إن الله إذا استودع شيئاً حفظه)). رواه الإمام أحمد. 



* وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: ((من أراد أن يسافر فليقل لمن يخلف: أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه)). رواه الإمام أحمد. 



وهذا الحفظ عام في السفر وغيره, وهو أمان من السرقة والتعدي، ولوكان المستودع شيئاً يسيراً في ذلك إظهار حاجة العبد ربه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة.. 



ولو قال الإنسان مثلاً: 



أستودع الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه؛ ديني ونفسي وأمانتي وخواتيم عملي وبيتي وأهلي ومالي وجميع ما أنعم الله به عليَّ؛ لحفِظَ الله له ذلك كله، ولم يَرَ ما يسوؤُه فيه، ولحفظ من شرور الجن والإنس أجمعين. 



إليكم هاتين القصتين التين حصلتا لأحدالأخوهالأفاضل: 


القصة الأولى: 

يقول رجل
كنت خارجاً من المسجد قبل عدة أسابيع ومعي أبنائي الصغار فانطلق أصغر واحد منهم يجرى في اتجاه المنزل وكان هناك شارع يفصل بين المسجد والمنزل وهذا الشارع به بعض السيارات فخفت عليه ان تصدمه سياره من السيارات الماره خاصه اني تذكرت انى لم احصنه في المسجد ولم احصنه قبل الخروج من المنزل مثل كل يوم. 


فرفعت صوتي أحذره من السيارات وانا أقول له: ( ثامر .. انتبه السيارات .. انتبه السيارات) .. ولكن تأكدت في تلك اللحظة أن ابني منطلق ولن يتوقف عن الجري .. 



فوفقني الله أن أقول وبصوت مسموع: ( استودعتك الله ) .. 


والله الذي لا إله إلا هو، وبالله وتالله؛ ما انتهيت من تلك الكلمة إلا وصوت فرامل سيارة! وإذا ابني يتوسط مقدمة السيارة وليس بينه وبين دهسه إلا شعرة .. فسجدت لله سجدة شكر أن حفظ ابني وأن سدني وفقني للنطق بتلك الكلمة. 


القصة الثانية: 


يقول رجل
خرجت قبل يومين الصباح متجهاً إلى العمل، وبعد أن جلست في السيارة قلت: بسم الله توكلت على الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، اللهم إني استودعك ديني ونفسي وسيارتي، ثم انطلقت إلى العمل .. 



والذي حصل أني انشغلت بالجوال؛ فانْحَرَفَتِ السيارة إلى الخط المعاكس وتقابلت أنا وسيارة ثانية وجهاً لوجهه؛ فانحرفت السيارة الثانية بقدرة الله، وكنا قاب قوسين للارتطام بعضنا وجهاً لوجه، وسلمني الله من حادث مؤكد. 


لذلك قبل أن تخرج من بيتك تعوَّد أن تستودع أهلك وبيتك ونفسك وسيارتك 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------

